

Why is Google ignoring over 400,000 backlinks to DockYard? - webhat
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/2015/01/11/why-is-google-ignoring-over-400000-backlinks.html

======
unreal37
Before Panda and Penguin, you would have been right to expect a huge SEO
benefit. But Google has gotten pretty smart. Their algorithm doesn't consider
that "designed by" link to be that important. And neither does the OP,
actually, since they expected no traffic from it by their own admission.

How SEO works has changed from what the OP believed it to be.

